# umounting a device that has "disappeared"



## monkeyboy (Apr 21, 2009)

I am trying to use a Seagate FreeAgent USB drive (1.5TB) with FreeBSD. Seems to work okay... but I just learned that apparently these things like to put themselves in standby mode... This has resulted in the umass driver disconnecting the drive. However the mount table entry still remains.

- a umount -f doesn't work... it can't even find the non-existent device node to umount.
- tried a bunch of camcontrol commands to try to bring the drive back ... no workie
- finally unplugged then replugged the drive... however umass gave it a new device name (da3, it was da2 before), so umount still won't work...

Is there anything else I can do to umount this filesystem-in-limbo short of rebooting?

I gather there is some Windows utility to configure the drive to not go into standby... is there a FreeBSD equivalent?

(thx)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

You can try *umount -f /mount/point*.


----------

